# '68 Core support



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if the 1968 GTO and LeMans used the same core support?
I know the 1970 did not.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Same support 
Back then they made things a whole lot simpler 


Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe the core supports for 68-70 are the same. Only the '70 does not need modification, it bolts right up.


----------

